# Where to buy vinyl rolls ?



## neiq (May 15, 2006)

Hey guys trying to get my plans together As i see it i'm going to go with vinyl. Where can i go to get the best prices as well as most assortment of colors ?


----------



## MotoskinGraphix (Apr 28, 2006)

depends on the brand you choose really. You can order spectra cut from [Imprintables Warehouse]. Look in your hometown yellow pages for graphic supplys or sign making, screen printing supplys. Sometimes you just cant get exactly what you want locally and then the internet is your friend. Signwarehouse, Beacon Graphics etc, etc. I live in Houston and have found only two reliable sign vinyl and heatpress vinyl dist. That really blew me away but both are pretty good folks.


----------



## jdr8271 (Jun 16, 2005)

beacongraphics.com is the best price I have found for thermoflex plus, because they give free shipping. All companies are around the same price though.


----------



## extremeshirt (May 30, 2006)

_* i order from signwarehouse they have free shipping*_


----------



## jmarie1073 (Jun 21, 2015)

neiq said:


> Hey guys trying to get my plans together As i see it i'm going to go with vinyl. Where can i go to get the best prices as well as most assortment of colors ?


VinylSuperstore.com is very good products and have lots of options
Craft Vinyl Sheets, Craft Vinyl, Silhouette Vinyl - My Vinyl Direct similar to vinyl superstore

Cricut Vinyl, Vinyl for Cricut, Vinyl for Cricut, Where to Buy Vinyl for Cameo Machines | CraftVinyl.com these people have a price match guarantee if you find a lower price. They have lots of great deals.


----------



## joliejess (Sep 29, 2015)

If you are Canadian and buying in the States I would avoid Specialty Graphics. They have free shipping but require payment through wire transfer, which is costly as money disappears between banks and you end up with less vinyl than you paid for in the end. So, it is very expensive vinyl and they don't offer much customer service or any compensation when you mention your level of satisfaction.

I will try Beacon Graphics and see how their transactions goes, thanks for the information.


----------



## Printor (Apr 16, 2015)

I only use HTV from Stahls. In my whole life they have only made one mistake on their end, and they paid for next morning delivery (SAT. morn.) $$$$$$ since it was a very important job. Some brands are cheaper, but you get what you pay for.


----------



## joliejess (Sep 29, 2015)

Thank you, great customer service is really appreciated. I will look them up


----------



## tfalk (Apr 3, 2008)

95% imprintableswarehouse.com, the other 5% beacongraphics.com.

I had several screwed up orders with sign warehouse so we gave up on them.


----------

